# scrapping a thread



## scotu

If I start a thread, and someone responds can I scrap the thread by deleting my original post?


----------



## cherine

Short answer: No.


----------



## Jana337

You cannot even if no one has replied. 

Jana


----------



## scotu

Jana337 said:


> You cannot even if no one has replied.
> 
> Jana


 thanks.


----------



## timpeac

If no one has replied then a kindly moderator will probably delete it if you ask them by PM. However, if someone has replied then they probably won't because it is not fair to the foreros who have taken the time to reply.


----------



## Cracker Jack

In this case, I once wanted to respond to a thread.  However, it just disappeared or vanished into thin air.  I inquired from Benjiy and he told me that it was removed by another moderator.  Reason: responses were conducive for chatting. 

And there were some replies in which I was genuinely interested in but there was no way of retrieving them.  In this case, is there a guideline for this?  Why can a moderator not simply close it?  I really wanted to take note of some pertinent precious cultural responses.


----------



## timpeac

Cracker Jack said:


> In this case, I once wanted to respond to a thread. However, it just disappeared or vanished into thin air. I inquired from Benjiy and he told me that it was removed by another moderator. Reason: responses were conducive for chatting.
> 
> And there were some replies in which I was genuinely interested in but there was no way of retrieving them. In this case, is there a guideline for this? Why can a moderator not simply close it? I really wanted to take note of some pertinent precious cultural responses.


It's almost impossible to answer something like this without all the facts. The best course of action would have been to PM Benjy at the time and ask him those very questions. He may have been happy to copy and paste the information you wanted in a PM to you.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Actually, it happened several months ago.  I am no longer interested in the topic.  However, I only wanted to know why some threads are closed and the replies are still accessible.  On the other hand some threads are removed.  Is there a guideline? Or does it depend on the discertion of the moderator who acted on it?


----------



## cuchuflete

Most threads that are beyond the scope of the forum in which they are opened are removed.  Now and then, we leave one visible, but closed to further posting, with a note explaining why the thread is out of bounds.  This happens mostly in the Cultural Discussions forum, and is done to alert new members (and, sadly, some senior ones) that it is not a research tool or a place to create favorites lists.  It is a discussion forum.

There is a sticky thread that explains what is, and what is not, within the scope of that forum.
The number of threads removed each day suggests than many people have not bothered to read it.  

Cultural Discussions Guidelines - READ BEFORE POSTING!


What sometimes surprises me is the indignation that comes from people whose threads are removed.  They can accept that a thread doesn't fit the forum where it began, but cannot seem to fathom that WR doesn't have a forum for every conceivable topic. ​


----------



## Cracker Jack

OK cuch.  Thanks a lot for the explanation.  Well, as for those who react ''violently'' they probably feel rejection for their efforts.  But I don't think one needs to be indignant.  The moderators explain in a very diplomatic way.  I would probably be displeased if without a word, suddenly the thread I started just disappears without a trace and the moderator not informing me.  This only happened to me once.

For those that are removed, I am well-informed and the modertor team is kind enough to explain.


----------

